# About Amazon Music.



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been building a playlist for my MP3 player so I can listen to music while I work, and hadn't been able to find 3 particular songs. So, I go to Amazon and buy them and find out I can only listen to the songs on my PC from the Amazon site. I get no MP3 file that I can do what I want with. It tells me I can listen on the go with an Android and an App. I have no android and have no intention of getting a phone. 
  I basically got ripped off. If I want to listen while at my PC, I can go to YouTube or Vimeo and listen to any song in existence for free.
  I'm beginning to understand why people pirate music when you get jacked for doing it honestly.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

An interesting problem, that I would like to investigate to see if there's any possible way to do what you want to do. Even though I've never bought MP3's from Amazon, I remember them announcing that at some point they started selling their MP3 songs without DRM. That means you should be able to burn them to an audio CD or transfer them to an MP3 player. The fact that you haven't been able to do that is very upsetting.

I assume you're using a standalone MP3 player that doesn't have internet connectivity. Right? What brand and model?

What device did you use to "buy" your songs from Amazon? Your desktop/laptop? What operating system is it using?

Can you play your 3 songs using the Amazon Music desktop client? 

If you get back to me, I'll do some exploring and experimenting. Meanwhile, maybe someone who has done what you're trying to do can chime in with the process.


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought the songs with my PC, but my MP3 player can browse the internet I think. I already got a playlist. I just want those songs on my list. When I opened the E-mail on AOL it said something about download MP3, but I couldn't click on it. My player isn't an Amazon device.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

It turns out I have "purchased" several songs from Amazon for free. They show up on the Amazon Music web client under Your Library > Purchased. Check that section on your computer. Do your 3 songs show up there. If so, try the following:

1. Click the checkbox to the left of the songs' names to put a check in there.
2. Above the list of songs, the Download box should turn orange with (3) indicating that 3 songs are ready to download.
3. Click the orange Download box.
4. A new window should appear showing your Amazon music library. Click on the Playlist tab on top. This should populate the window with the 3 songs you downloaded.
5. Assuming you're using a PC, right-click on the name of one of the downloaded songs and click on Show File on Computer from the menu that pops up. This will show you where on your computer the file is now located. All 3 songs should be in the same location.
6. Using Windows Explorer, navigate to the location of the files.
7. Connect your MP3 player to your computer and transfer the files from your computer to your MP3 player as you would any other song.
8. Using your MP3 player, add the songs to the playlist you want them to be a part of.

Let me know if this works. Or if it doesn't, where did you run into problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If Seymour's instructions don't work--and they look pretty good--you may find more help here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201377270

Let us know, Ajax!

Betsy


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, thanks Seymour. That might help out. I'll have to wait until I get off work to try it.

Oh, thanks Betsy – you too. I think I got it now between those replies. One of the tunes wasn't what I wanted, but that's on me for not sampling it. It was Raspberry Beret sung by Warren Zevron, but it was when he was younger. I think I like it better after he gets older and his voice gets more raspy. Very odd tastes I have.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Warren Zevron in any shape or fashion isn't *odd*!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you were able to get it working, Ajax!

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

AjaxMinoan said:


> Oh, thanks Seymour. That might help out. I'll have to wait until I get off work to try it.
> 
> Oh, thanks Betsy - you too. I think I got it now between those replies.


Glad you got it to work. Amazon Music could make it a more user-friendly process. After you select the songs you want to download, then click the Download button, a download dialog box should pop up allowing you to direct the downloaded files wherever YOU want them to reside on your computer.


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I got the files guys -- your advice totally worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!

I give credit to Seymour--I don't download much music to my devices--mostly listen at home (because of the Echo, I'm listening to a lot more music!)

Betsy


----------

